# Anpe



## ingoldale

Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui connait l'équivalent de l'anpe en italie svp?


----------



## Nicuzza22

mmm Je ne sais pas s'il y a une agence pour l'emploi qui soit nationale... peut etre i "Centri per l'impiego" qui dépendent de l'Etat mais chacun pour une ville ou une province, c'est à dire sans une base de données unique...


----------



## Zsanna

Si vous cherchez une expression qui l'exprime (d'une manière générale) il y a un choix:
ufficio ou agenzia di collocamento
ufficio ou borsa del lavoro
(Je n'ai pas de connaissances d'un seul type d'établissement pour cela.)


----------



## Nicuzza22

Desolée Zsanna, mais désormais " ufficio di collocamento" ne s'appelle plus comme ça, il s'appelle maintenant "centro per l'impiego"!


----------



## Zsanna

Merci, Nicuzza (mon dictionnaire est pourtant assez récent...).
Et l'ufficio/ borsa del lavoro?


----------



## Nicuzza22

Oui, mais ici en Italie on change vite les lois et les choses dans les administrations publiques!  Le nom a changé en 1997 selon le  D.Lgs. 469/97.  "Borsa del lavoro" je viens de l'apprendre (merci!) mais c'est seulement en ligne et à niveau régional tandis que "ufficio del lavoro" et  "centro per l'impiego" sont à niveau des provinces... je crois que les deux dernières sont synonymes...


----------



## zipp

Ma anche francia cambia tutto alla svelta, ormai ANPE non esiste piu, si chiama POLE EMPLOI  (ANPE associata con l'ASSEDIC hanno fusionato per dare il POLE EMPLOI, almeno cosi ho capito)
ma infatti mi sembra che l'ANPE / POLE EMPLOI corrisponde al "centro per l'impiego"


----------



## Nicuzza22

zipp said:


> Ma anche francia cambia tutto alla svelta, ormai ANPE non esiste piu, si chiama POLE EMPLOI  (ANPE associata con l'ASSEDIC si sono fuse per dare vita al POLE EMPLOI, almeno cosi ho capito)
> ma infatti mi sembra che l'ANPE / POLE EMPLOI corrisponda al "centro per l'impiego"



Merci! Je viens d'apprendre plein de choses dans ce fil!


----------



## zipp

Ciao Nicuzza, 

Prego è stato un piacere, ma comunque è cambiato solo il nome dopo tutto rimane come priima

Ma scusa una domanda : ma che sarebbe "un fil"?

Ps : Je ne savais pas qu'il etait de bon ton de corriger les fautes, merci  je m'ameliore ainsi
(soit dit en passant je pense que "dare vita " pour parler de la creation / fusion d'une organisation soit tout de même un peu excessive, mais cela reste un humble avis personel) 
juste pour info on dit " a un niveau régional" ou sinon "au niveau régional"

grazie e ciao


----------



## Nicuzza22

Fil viene in genere usato come "discussione" (o thread in inglese).
Ho voluto mantenere il tuo "dare" per questo ho aggiunto "vita", solo "dare" è infatti errato in questo caso, magari "ANPE associata con l'ASSEDIC si sono fuse sfociando nel/creando il POLE EMPLOI 

Ce n'est pas  





zipp said:


> juste pour info


 tu as le devoir moral et intellectuel de corriger mon français! ( Bon là, j'exagère! , mais je l'apprecie vraiment beaucoup!)

Grazie a te!


----------



## federicoft

Nicuzza22 said:


> Desolée Zsanna, mais désormais " ufficio di collocamento" ne s'appelle plus comme ça, il s'appelle maintenant "centro per l'impiego"!



Nella linguaggio non tecnico-specialistico si continuano a chiamare comunemente "ufficio di collocamento" (o anche solo "collocamento").


----------

